# Class 7 trucks



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Anyone using a class 7 truck for plowing lots? We are thinking of buying a GMC 7500 dump truck & putting a 10 ft blade on front. We need the truck for the construction & landscape work side of our business.


----------



## blazedog (Oct 28, 2002)

*class seven*

while visiting my grandmother in indiana last winter i seen a fellow using exactly what you decribed, but not sure what blade was being used. good luck either way.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

I run a 1980 C-70 Chevy dump with a 10' Western HW blade and an under tailgate spreader.
I have an Artic Groomer urethane edge on the blade and it works great.
The only thing is with a blade that big it is hard to get used to not hearing the scraping because the urethane runs so quiet.
The truck has a 4 and a 2 driveline set up and pushes like a bear. Short wheelbase makes it turn like my 4 X 4.

Bruce


----------



## blazedog (Oct 28, 2002)

Dayton Ohio, that's a pretty cool place, I spent two month there and injoyed every day there is so much to see.LOTS of FOURWHEELING. Ilove the mud boggs, they rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Great!!! Gald you like it here.
Been here my whole life. By the way welcome to plowsite.

Bruce


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Plowjockey;

how does that Western HW blade work, i run Western Pros on my other trucks, but not sure if the HW is enough blade for a 7500 size truck?


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

The HW does a good enough job but I've been using it in a residential plat mostly. I have one job that is a large parking lot and I'm going to make end plates to allow it to function more like a pusherbox for that application.
All in all it does a fine job, and with the weight of it the urethane edge really shines through.
The first time I had this out when I bought it a couple of years I inadvertantly tripped the darn thing at speed (seam in a parking lot I hadn't noticed with the other truck) and it is a real eye opener when that much blade comes back from a full trip. LOL
I actually think the truck would handle a wider blade but the HW takes up a lot of the road when travelling from job to job.

Bruce


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I have been running 10' Western blades on Ford F-700's for about 22 years now. They cut through the snow like butter reguardless of the amount of accumulation. The key is the same as in any plow rig. You just need to have plenty of weight on the rear axel. I normally have at least 6,000 lbs loaded on the rear. Hope this is of some help. Jake.


----------



## DZLSNOWANDICE (Jan 26, 2003)

I use my 4900 for town roads mostly but the parking lots take no time, would take less with a reversable plow!!!!! may be next year!!would recomend 10' 11' and 12' are really wide in transport!!!
Frank


----------

